# Splitter for live backing tracks?



## Metalus (Mar 14, 2012)

So I need something to split the left and right channels on my iPod so I can use it for live backing tracks (Left for click, Right for backing tracks). I tried a headphone splitter only to realize that it doesn't actually split anything. both channels get summed up on both inputs. 
I'm assuming it needs to be 2 female 1/8" going to a male 1/8" that would connect to the iPod. Any recommendations?


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 14, 2012)

Metalus said:


> So I need something to split the left and right channels on my iPod so I can use it for live backing tracks (Left for click, Right for backing tracks). I tried a headphone splitter only to realize that it doesn't actually split anything. both channels get summed up on both inputs.
> I'm assuming it needs to be 2 female 1/8" going to a male 1/8" that would connect to the iPod. Any recommendations?



1/8" to RCA cable with adapters for 1/4"s or just to a straight pair of 1/4" jacks.

These cables are as common as anything.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 16, 2012)

Could you give me a link to a good quality one?


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 16, 2012)

Cable Finder | Sweetwater.com

Dude this should help you. Go to the insert/Y cable one and go from there.

Get the right length for you.


You probably already know what are decent cable brands and which ones are terrible from being a musician anyway.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks dude. I found it late last night. Thanks anyway though


----------



## polarbeast666 (May 21, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Cable Finder | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Dude this should help you. Go to the insert/Y cable one and go from there.
> 
> ...


which would you pick for step 2?


----------



## polarbeast666 (Jun 4, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Cable Finder | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Dude this should help you. Go to the insert/Y cable one and go from there.
> 
> ...


can you link me to the correct one? The site gives you a million options and idk what one to get..


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 4, 2012)

1/4" will be easier to jack into more common DI's.

Hosa 3.5 mm TRS to Dual 1/4" TS Stereo Breakout (10') | Sweetwater.com

Do youself a favor and research some cable terminology, like balanced/unbalanced, connector types, pinout diagrams, wire guage, etc. 

Become an educated consumer, so you don't have to put up with GC salesmen pushing the newest monster cable down your throat, or wait for people half way around the world to help you out.


----------



## polarbeast666 (Jun 5, 2012)

Baelzebeard said:


> 1/4" will be easier to jack into more common DI's.
> 
> Hosa 3.5 mm TRS to Dual 1/4" TS Stereo Breakout (10') | Sweetwater.com
> 
> ...


wait, so if someone was to use the ipod method then where would you plug your headphones into?


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 11, 2012)

You don't have your headphones and an external jack plugged in at the same time.


----------

